# TENKASU and TAKOYAKI >.<



## sh300i (Apr 6, 2008)

everybody, I wanted to make a takoyaki my own, so I bought a takoyaki pan on ebay. And this is the recipe :

*Ingredients:* (for 60 balls)

50 grams boiled Octopus, 50 grams cabbage, 30 grams green onion, pickled ginger, _tenkasu_, salad oil, 250 grams wheet flour, 1 teaspoon baking powder, 1 teaspoon salt, 2 1/2 eggs, 800cc _niban_ (#2) _dashi_.

*How to make:*

Cut octopus into bite size pieces.
Cut cabbage, green onion and pickeled ginger into _migingiri_ (mince).
Beat egg, added with _dashi_.
Add flour, baking powder and salt, mix lightly for making batter.
Heat and oil _takoyaki_ plate well.
Pour batter into molds on hot plate and put octopus, cabbage, green onion, pickled ginger and _tenkasu_ on each top. Heat a while.
When batter on the edge of the molds become cooked, gather batter outside of the molds into the center together with fillngs. Use _senmaidoushi_ (skewer) to gather.
When batter browns turn over to form balls. Continue to heat while turning it over and over until balls become evenly browned and well cooked inside.
Top with sauce, powdered _katsuo_ and _aonori_ to taste desired.

---------------

I could make other ingredients just TENKASU. I have no idea what is is or how to make it >.< I know it had some connection with tempura, but I still don't know what it is ...

can someone guide me how to make it ?


----------

